

HealthCare.gov runs Bootstrap 2.3 - chadhuber
https://www.healthcare.gov/css/all.css

======
eboyjr
Cool story, bro

~~~
chadhuber
Yea not when it cost $634M to build that site. Think of a startup with that
much money in seed funding tasked to build that site within three years.

